

In New Office Designs, Room to Roam and to Think - daegloe
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/18/business/new-office-designs-offer-room-to-roam-and-to-think.html

======
DanBC
I'm pleased to see that designers and architects show awareness of privacy.

> _“You have spaces where you go and seek refuge,” says Eric LeVine, an NBBJ
> architect. “Or you hunker down at your desk, maybe you put your headphones
> on, and people will know to leave you alone.”_

> _Brent Rogers, another architect at the company, adds: “If someone’s wanting
> privacy, they’re sending out signals that tell you. You become more
> sensitive to body language in an open office environment.”_

Open environments can be hard for some people.

I've recently seen two products that attempt to give little bit of noise
insulation and privacy. In my opinion they'd fail pretty hard in a real
office, not least because you couldn't get big monitors in them.

(<http://www.studio-kg.com/deskshell/>)

(<https://shop.ligne-roset.co.uk/store/540-p-rewrite-desk.html>)

(That last one, at £1771.00 or $2813.05 U.S. is too expensive.)

------
ChrisArchitect
and the 'open' office design debate continues...... Noted there are no
developers in any of these so-called office scenarios...maybe a mention or two
of a 'type of work' that needed more concentration and 'noise cancelling
headphones'. IMO the open office concept push that's been on and off for years
is no good overall other than a perception that it's great and helps
productivity.

